# windows 10 v 2004



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 30, 2020)

tell us what your experience was with this new version of windows. mine was I first tried the upgrade method it failed at 84% so I made a USB stick and did a clean install it went good tell i installed steam I discovered that my steam account was stollen I then recovered the account but steam still didn't work so I used Acronis true image to restore just the steam folder and it worked. now I'm slowly installing all my other stuff but I got all the drivers installed all is good.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2020)

I did an in place upgrade and everything worked so I continued on with my life.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 30, 2020)

I probably wasn't able to do an upgrade  because of two things first I did an upgrade on the last version  then I upgraded my CPU and motherboard on the same install


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 30, 2020)

I did a clean install, no issues so far , it's early days yet though.
I have run a few games and it's been crunching without issue since , I didn't note any performance increases or anything but it is working, and that is fine with me.


----------



## Divide Overflow (May 30, 2020)

Upgraded existing version without issue.


----------



## P4-630 (May 30, 2020)

Known issues: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/status-windows-10-2004


----------



## tabascosauz (May 30, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Known issues: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/status-windows-10-2004



That's a very useful page to have. I thought the list would be longer, truth be told.

Anyhow, Windows deems 2004 incompatible with mine as of yet, so at least they're looking out for some people who might get bricked. In particular, both the Thunderbolt dock BSOD and IME input bug (some text fields are currently automatically default to Roman input when you're originally in Hiragana or Kana) would probably affect my usage, particularly on my XPS 13 where I make regular use of the dock.


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2020)

Did a couple of clean installs, in a VM and on a separate SSD of the VGA test system. Zero issues, they made some small changes to a few registry keys that I usually clean up, progress is documented in my Windows 10 Tweaks for VGA thread


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 30, 2020)

Did an in place upgrade on an AMD X570 system, no issues. Also did a clean install on an ancient AMD 990FX based system, again no issues.


----------



## Fleetwire (May 30, 2020)

I did nothing, and instead continuing to use a stable OS (LTSC 2019) until a new version of it releases in late 2021.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (May 30, 2020)

It works fine on my htpc build, it failed in my main build and windows reverted to the previous version automatically, so I'll wait. Didn't try it on my laptop but I don't trust it so.. I'll wait.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2020)

I obtained access to the official ISO of this version. I edited the installation image using NTLite, included drivers, programs, the latest updates, redid the ISO, mounted it on one of the flash drives and installed it on my PC. It's working wonderfully. I installed my Audio Driver Mod and everything works perfectly.


----------



## Assimilator (May 30, 2020)

Apparently my PC "isn't quite ready" for 2004. Even better, Windows Update gives me a "Learn more" button that, when clicked, takes me to the "Known issues" page for... version 1909.

Manually browsing to the issues page for 2004 shows none that will affect my PC (I triple-checked), so... good job as usual, Microsoft.

Pretty much every reference to Windows 10 on microsoft.com is still to 1909 specifically, so another good job there.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 30, 2020)

I did a clean install on launch day, it's been rock solid for me, and everything feels even a bit snappier this time around for some reason.


----------



## phill (May 30, 2020)

Time to download it and see what it breaks I guess   Still on 1903 here so might step up to 1909....  I see there's a few issues with the 2004 release but not sure what will affect me or not...


----------



## GoldenX (May 30, 2020)

I have some good news regarding this version.
Tested a current WW2 MMO I play, War Thunder, which is GPU bottlenecked with both my Vega 11 and a GT1030 (both perform the same, 1 or 2 FPS of difference). Joined Nvidia dev, downloaded the 450.99 driver (which is older than the 445 series, keep that in mind), enabled the new Hardware GPU Schedule, and FPS boosted from 55 to 74.
So wait for the proper final drivers in June or July from AMD and Nvidia, some good performance boosts are coming.


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Apparently my PC "isn't quite ready" for 2004. Even better, Windows Update gives me a "Learn more" button that, when clicked, takes me to the "Known issues" page for... version 1909.
> 
> Manually browsing to the issues page for 2004 shows none that will affect my PC (I triple-checked), so... good job as usual, Microsoft.
> 
> Pretty much every reference to Windows 10 on microsoft.com is still to 1909 specifically, so another good job there.



Just shows me issue's that others have had with it and not what it's actual bitching about.


----------



## Calmmo (May 31, 2020)

I've been on 2004 for ~ 2 weeks now without any issues. Haven't done much beyond just browsing really tho, but nothing seems different day to day experience wise so far.


----------



## Athlonite (May 31, 2020)

My upgrade went ok but on startup I get these two boxes popping up on the desktop after logging in 






and I have done a few things to try and get these files back or find copies with no luck even a sfc /scanow doesn't seem to think there's a problem so if one of you nice chappies or chapetts could do me a solid and upload a copy here or anywhere and post a link so I could download em that would be terribly nice


----------



## 95Viper (May 31, 2020)

Guess I got lucky... updated and it went smooth/quick.
No problems... so far.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 1, 2020)

so far I'm liking the new install everything still  working good as i install all my stuff


----------



## AddSub (Jun 1, 2020)

Does ANYONE do benchmarks, pre and post updates anymore, TPU or otherwise? Or is it all feels per second and RGB now?

...
..
.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 1, 2020)

I downloaded the ESD and converted it to usb stick. No problems running it. I didn't run specific benches but I definitely did not lose perf. If anything my R20 scores are indeed higher.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 1, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Apparently my PC "isn't quite ready" for 2004. Even better, Windows Update gives me a "Learn more" button that, when clicked, takes me to the "Known issues" page for... version 1909.
> 
> Manually browsing to the issues page for 2004 shows none that will affect my PC (I triple-checked), so... good job as usual, Microsoft.
> 
> Pretty much every reference to Windows 10 on microsoft.com is still to 1909 specifically, so another good job there.


Are you surprised?  It's MS after all.   

I just did an in place upgrade to 1909 (I delay mine in Group Policy) because I was feeling daring. Prior they were all clean installs.  I think this fall when I do the 2004 thing I'll do an in place as well, since this last one went smooth as silk.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 1, 2020)

i did  r20 before and after install got the same score


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 1, 2020)

Windows 10 is just getting worse. New colors look bad, and when you change to dark theme it changes everything.

Microsoft still pushing junkware (Candy Crush Soda, Bubble Witch 3, March of Empires and some 3rd party apps) to clean home edition installations.

Still 2 control panels, still installs drivers automatically without the user's permission.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 1, 2020)

Lenovo T430s + Quadro K1200 eGPU over Thunderbolt1, so overall a pretty weird system: Upgraded in place with no issues, and even fixed the issue I had with the start menu search function malfunctioning.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 1, 2020)

Dell 9570 update available, x570 - not ready yet.


----------



## Candor (Jun 1, 2020)

My monitor is an AOC AGON AG271QX freesync, running on a GTX1080Ti. Freesync/G-sync compatible mode is enable by driver only - there are no controls in the monitor's menu.

Since the 2004 update, after installing Nvidia drivers, Freesync/G-sync compatible mode is enabled by default and disabling it no longer works.

Tried a couple of versions of Nvidia drivers but the issue remained.

I had to unplug and re-plug the monitor cable for it to disable. Slightly annoying.


----------



## Hugis (Jun 1, 2020)

Just done a fresh install of 2004 on a dell ivy bridge lappy i3 (was on 8.1) all seems good and it activated as well, the only thing i came across was i had to turn legacy booting off and uefi boot on, as it had  installed but couldn't find a boot drive.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 1, 2020)

AddSub said:


> Does ANYONE do benchmarks, pre and post updates anymore, TPU or otherwise? Or is it all feels per second and RGB now?
> 
> ...
> ..
> .


Sure do, but as I said no performance increases here.


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 1, 2020)

should one do a clean install before applying these updates?


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 1, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> should one do a clean install before applying these updates?


Nope. You should be fine without clean install.


----------



## Hugis (Jun 1, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> should one do a clean install before applying these updates?


I prefer clean installs, must admit they do feel quicker/sharper than an updated install, but what ever is your preference (you can always do a clean install if your not happy later)


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 1, 2020)

Hugis said:


> I prefer clean installs, must admit they do feel quicker/sharper than an updated install, but what ever is your preference (you can always do a clean install if your not happy later)


Alternatively there's always system reset.


----------



## Hugis (Jun 1, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Alternatively there's always system reset.


Have you used it? i did yesterday on a clients windows 10  laptop, it took well over 2 hours (mechanical hdd)........there are many choices , choose what best suits


----------



## Nero1024 (Jun 1, 2020)

After update my experience is prety much the same. Didn't notice anything unusual


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 1, 2020)

upgraded both rigs and lappy without probs yesterday "touch wood" quite a long upgrade on all machines.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 1, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> upgraded both rigs and lappy without probs yesterday "touch wood" quite a long upgrade on all machines.


Yeah it took more than an hour to dl and install it on my laptop. And I'll have to repeat this for my VM at some point, oh the horror.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 1, 2020)

about the same time here about a hour for the lappy "MSI GP72MVR Leopard Pro" and 40ish minutes for the 7700k and 2700x.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 1, 2020)

Beware crunchers and folders.

It appears to reset power management settings of it's own accord ,might have been an update to it but my pc went into hibernation.
Absolutely s##£ myself because I thought it had died right before me.
I never let it switch off, on for life, crunch forever.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah too early for me personally 
Probably in a month or two I'll simply mount a iso and be done with it.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 1, 2020)

AddSub said:


> Does ANYONE do benchmarks, pre and post updates anymore, TPU or otherwise? Or is it all feels per second and RGB now?
> 
> ...
> ..
> .


No it is don't care per second.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 1, 2020)

well I install a bunch of stuff games and utilities all seems to be working so far got a bunch more to install


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 1, 2020)

At my office, we have over 450 relatively current/up to date machines, both lappies & HEDT's, running 2004 nottaproblemo, although they were upgraded by the IT dept using their preferred imaging process..... these are heavy duty 3D CAD/CAM rigs as well as general accounting/payroll/admin uses....

A bit different at home though, I am still gonna wait a week or so, since all 4 personal rigs have been running perfectly for over 2 years now (with all other recent updates too), and I don't wanna mess that up


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Windows 10 is just getting worse. New colors look bad, and when you change to dark theme it changes everything.
> 
> Microsoft still pushing junkware (Candy Crush Soda, Bubble Witch 3, March of Empires and some 3rd party apps) to clean home edition installations.
> 
> Still 2 control panels, still installs drivers automatically without the user's permission.





Spoiler: Disable Windows 10 Consumer Experience



[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent]
DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures=dword:00000001





Spoiler: Exclude Drivers of Windows 10 Quality Updates



[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate]
ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate=dword:00000001


and More...
A complete list of control policies supported in Windows 10 can be found


Spoiler: HERE



*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\PolicyManager\default*


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Spoiler: Disable Windows 10 Consumer Experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None of these have an effect on home, and many need enterprise or education skus.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> None of these have an effect on home, and many need enterprise or education skus.


For sure.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 2, 2020)

ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate works on all SKUs.

DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures doesn't work at all. All of the junk needs to be removed manually.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 2, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures doesn't work at all. All of the junk must removed manually.



Works fine on my enterprise deployments at my business.  You need to do it in the image or before first internet contact though, and it is enterprise/edu only.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 2, 2020)

Doesn't work on home or pro. Reinstalled again today. Maybe they push apps and games only in select regions.

I don't have license for enterprise. Maybe I'll buy one from TPU's cdkey advertiser.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Doesn't work on home or pro. Reinstalled again today. Maybe they push apps and games only in select regions.


But, for example, there is a possibility that you include these values in a Windows 10 ISO. On my PC I have a modified ISO in which the directories are present in the Sources folder: "*$OEM$\$$\Setup\Files*" and "*$OEM$\$$\Setup\Scripts*". The first directory contains all the programs that were included in the Windows 10 installation (Unattended Installation) and the second contains a script in .cmd format called *SetupComplete*, where it contains the entire command line for the unattended installation.



Alan Finote said:


> But, for example, there is a possibility that you include these values in a Windows 10 ISO. On my PC I have a modified ISO in which the directories are present in the Sources folder: "*$OEM$\$$\Setup\Files*" and "*$OEM$\$$\Setup\Scripts*". The first directory contains all the programs that were included in the Windows 10 installation (Unattended Installation) and the second contains a script in .cmd format called *SetupComplete*, where it contains the entire command line for the unattended installation.


For you to create this information within an ISO, you don't need a specialized program.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 3, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Doesn't work on home or pro. Reinstalled again today. Maybe they push apps and games only in select regions.
> 
> I don't have license for enterprise. Maybe I'll buy one from TPU's cdkey advertiser.



Meh.  You know my feelings on that.  We have an actual business though, so I understand you getting frustrated from being screwed, lol.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 3, 2020)

TPU's cdkey advertiser offers Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC (witout Microsoft Store and all the junk) for 15 bucks.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 3, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> TPU's cdkey advertiser offers Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC (witout Microsoft Store and all the junk) for 15 bucks.



Not going through that debate again, but yeah, they do.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 4, 2020)

no probs with win10 v2004 build 19041.264 on my test PC with a Giagbyte board (amd socket am3+) using an old AMD Phenom II X4 cpu
running win10 x64 education edition cuz pro edition is not good enough for me


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 4, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> All of the junk needs to be removed manually.











						Windows 10 Tweaks for VGA Benchmark
					

Updated for Windows 10 21H2 Update  - Install without Internet, so you can create an offline user - name the user "TPU" (the user will be deleted at the end of the scripts and you're using "Administrator") - Install VGA driver, from USB, still without network, so Windows Update won't install a...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Text search for "Candy Crush"


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> My upgrade went ok but on startup I get these two boxes popping up on the desktop after logging in
> 
> View attachment 157398
> 
> and I have done a few things to try and get these files back or find copies with no luck even a sfc /scanow doesn't seem to think there's a problem so if one of you nice chappies or chapetts could do me a solid and upload a copy here or anywhere and post a link so I could download em that would be terribly nice



NVM found out it's some crappy leftovers from a virus Trojan:Win32/Wacatac.C!m that defender didn't fix up last time I let my Nephew on my PC while not watching him little bastard


----------



## Pierre Cyr (Jun 6, 2020)

This update completely bricked my main pc... loads to blue screen with a clock and stays there. None of the recover or reset ms tools on usb work. Tried to format the c: drive but its stays firmly in read only mode even in diskpart. What a nightmare... guess Ill have to shop a new nvme drive.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 6, 2020)

well got my first problems, I use to let my neighbor use my wifi she is Russian and she said that she talks to her family in Russia. all the sudden I started getting hacked the was coming through google chrome and skype my router stopped working and my computer was freezing up tell I uninstalled google chrome and blocked skype with glassware now everything is working again


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 10, 2020)

maybe I'm not getting hacked, I looked in windows reliability history and it shows whenever windows were trying to update it would stop and fail, or for some reason, if any program tries to update there would be a problem. just weird

update, just updated windows and was successful hopefully all is good now


----------



## dziugas1959 (Jun 10, 2020)

no issues except for the commulative update i already made a forum post, but i recommend updating to 2004 the only issue was with Vmware where i had to install a Beta because 2004 has Locked other VM engines for Security and VM software have to migrate to Hyper-V so Vmware is making such a version


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 10, 2020)

dziugas1959 said:


> no issues except for the commulative update i already made a forum post, but i recommend updating to 2004 the only issue was with Vmware where i had to install a Beta because 2004 has Locked other VM engines for Security and VM software have to migrate to Hyper-V so Vmware is making such a version


I use Vmware player and have no problems with it. hhmm could be something else
did you enable CPU virtualization in the bios, I know I forgot to do that once lol


----------



## dziugas1959 (Jun 10, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> I use Vmware player and have no problems with it. hhmm could be something else


When 2004 released i had to download this Beta https://blogs.vmware.com/workstation/2020/01/vmware-workstation-tech-preview-20h1.html , but now 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/vmware/comments/gswi0a


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Windows 10 is just getting worse. New colors look bad, and when you change to dark theme it changes everything.
> 
> Microsoft still pushing junkware (Candy Crush Soda, Bubble Witch 3, March of Empires and some 3rd party apps) to clean home edition installations.
> 
> Still 2 control panels, still installs drivers automatically without the user's permission.



I like the colors.

I have Windows 10 Pro N (Europe Edition, so there are laws that doesn't allow M$ to do this and pre-install / push junkware, my clean installs are literally always clean thanks to the N)

I always for years now, have the latest chipset and graphics driver downloaded to USB, and install both before I plug in my ethernet cable, never really been an issue for me.


----------



## dziugas1959 (Jun 10, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I like the colors.
> 
> I have Windows 10 Pro N (Europe Edition, so there are laws that doesn't allow M$ to do this and pre-install / push junkware, my clean installs are literally always clean thanks to the N)
> 
> I always for years now, have the latest chipset and graphics driver downloaded to USB, and install both before I plug in my ethernet cable, never really been an issue for me.


WAIT THAT'S WHAT THE N Stand for? I have Windows 10 Enterprise so i guess i also don't have any crap, but really?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2020)

dziugas1959 said:


> WAIT THAT'S WHAT THE N Stand for? I have Windows 10 Enterprise so i guess i also don't have any crap, but really?



The N stands for European edition, protected by extra European laws. Has nothing to do with Enterprise.


----------



## ARF (Jun 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Still 2 control panels, still installs drivers automatically without the user's permission.




I guess this is driven by the need of most users who would be better to let driver installations happen automatically.
Sad reality is that the enthusiasts are minority and should never express their desires in front of the global audience. If it is for the bad for the global audience.



Ryzen Balanced or normal Balanced power plan, any technical differences ?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 10, 2020)

I prefer to install drivers manually but I did notice in windows update history there were 5 driver updates. I don't like that


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> I prefer to install drivers manually but I did notice in windows update history there were 5 driver updates. I don't like that



I like the auto-updates other than chipset and graphics driver. Once those are done, I am fine with M$ taking over from there, cause a lot of other drivers I tend to forget about lol


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2020)

Was able to do the upgrade on my main system today.
Issues I had was that windows installed an old nvidia graphics driver and I got a somewhat older realtek driver but audio is working fine.
Reinstalled nvidia 446.14 afterwards and all ok sofar.


----------



## mcloughj (Jun 10, 2020)

Upgraded a recent (X470+3700X+5700XT) install and it borked my bluetooth audio. Back to using a cable for it until the fix comes out. Work PC is an old install, possibly some stutter moving the mouse, might not be a windows issue.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2020)

Mine still says I'm not ready for 2004 although I have the home version, for whatever reason mine has not even updated to 1909 so I am still at 1903 Nov 2019, at least it's working OK.


----------



## mbeeston (Jun 10, 2020)

it managed to turn off my usb last night just like the nvidia 416 drivers did... had to turn off and on by the psu.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 11, 2020)

I started blizzard launcher today and it crashed and nothing else was working had to restart. this version of windows has it's problems maybe all will be fixed by updates


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Was able to do the upgrade on my main system today.
> Issues I had was that windows installed an old nvidia graphics driver and I got a somewhat older realtek driver but audio is working fine.
> Reinstalled nvidia 446.14 afterwards and all ok sofar.



pretty much anyone who does clean installs knows to unplug the ethernet cable and manually install the latest chipset and graphics drivers before connecting to internet on the clean install... come on bro



skellattarr said:


> I started blizzard launcher today and it crashed and nothing else was working had to restart. this version of windows has it's problems maybe all will be fixed by updates



I use blizz launcher everyday on 2004, just got done with a round of hearthstone actually, 0 issues


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 11, 2020)

I think because I used CCleaner on the reg that it probably did more harm then good I new I shouldn't  have used it


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> I think because I used CCleaner on the reg that it probably did more harm then good I new I shouldn't  have used it



i use CCleaner all the time, I wipe the reg a few times a week, and already done it a few times this week. Doubt that is your issue.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> pretty much anyone who does clean installs



I didn't do a clean install.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> I didn't do a clean install.



that's your first mistake. i learned 5 years ago windows 10 is a mess and clean installs are the only way to go every 6 months. lol


----------



## dcf-joe (Jun 11, 2020)

I recently updated my Windows into the 2004 version and the only issue I have seen is that the Start Menu seems to be really laggy and slow when opening it. It has never had that problem for me until now. On my 165 hz screen, the lag is really noticeable


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> that's your first mistake. i learned 5 years ago windows 10 is a mess and clean installs are the only way to go every 6 months. lol



Well all is still good. 



dcf-joe said:


> I recently updated my Windows into the 2004 version and the only issue I have seen is that the Start Menu seems to be really laggy and slow when opening it. It has never had that problem for me until now. On my 165 hz screen, the lag is really noticeable



Do you have G-Sync enabled for "Full screen" only?


----------



## dcf-joe (Jun 11, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Do you have G-Sync enabled for "Full screen" only?



I do have G-Sync enabled and I always have it on for Windowed and Full Screen.


----------



## ARF (Jun 11, 2020)

2 weeks of gathering impressions, so far so good.

I am satisfied with version 20 04, it feels MORE responsive and better optimised for SSD/HDD performance.
My system in general now feels MORE responsive.


Definitely DO upgrade to the latest and don't stay with the heavier 19 09.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> that's your first mistake. i learned 5 years ago windows 10 is a mess and clean installs are the only way to go every 6 months. lol


----------



## dcf-joe (Jun 12, 2020)

I decided to disable Gsync entirely to test it on the start menu, and disabling Gsync stopped my laggy start menu problem lol.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 12, 2020)

dcf-joe said:


> I decided to disable Gsync entirely to test it on the start menu, and disabling Gsync stopped my laggy start menu problem lol.


Lies, Geforce doesn't know what the word issue is


Therefore the fact my laptop has decided it only has intel uhd GPU and not the rtx2060 attached must be my fault somehow.

I have to force the Rtx to be used via control panel in some not all game's, an odd issue, sorry my fault obviously.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 12, 2020)

Both of my gaming PCs are deemed unworthy for this update, even though all the drivers are up to date. I've excluded drivers from Windows update, so I'm wondering if that could be the reason.
Actually, I'm due for a clean install anyway, but I'd rather wait until I get my mitts on an NVMe, so I'm not too bothered at the moment.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 12, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> that's your first mistake. i learned 5 years ago windows 10 is a mess and clean installs are the only way to go every 6 months. lol



Your mileage may vary on that one. I get a build upgrade almost every week and was doing that for maybe two or three years in a row with the older rig with little to no trouble? The only time I reinstalled was because I wanted to prepare the system for dual boot with one physical drive shared between two OS. 

It's been almost ten months since I installed Windows in my new rig, again joining the Fast ring and so far, only one GSOD and the system performs better than fine all the time with over 18 hours of daily usage with 90% of the CPU dedicated for WCG and leaving the remaining 10% for my tasks (remote desktop, office work, music and browsing, all at the same time), plus folding in the background.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 12, 2020)

I havent had a clean install for a long time. My current Windows installation has been through like 3 system (Intel 4th gen -> Ryzen 1st gen ->back to 4th gen Intel -> Ryzen 3rd gen) without problem.

The last Windows that leave a bad taste in me is Windows ME. I have to clean install every week! Finally I downgrade to 98 SE and stick with it till my system can handle XP.


----------



## vMax65 (Jun 12, 2020)

I did a clean install and it has had no issues whatsoever. Was worried that it might mess with my Soundblaster AE-5 but everything loaded up, the install was fast and it has been running really well. Have to admit it feels a bit better, more responsive but could be a placibo feeling. I have to say, it has been a long, long time since I have had any issues with Windows 10.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jun 12, 2020)

Main system upgraded with windows update (2600x + B450 + SBZ + GTX760): everything works as expected


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Both of my gaming PCs are deemed unworthy for this update, even though all the drivers are up to date. I've excluded drivers from Windows update, so I'm wondering if that could be the reason.
> Actually, I'm due for a clean install anyway, but I'd rather wait until I get my mitts on an NVMe, so I'm not too bothered at the moment.
> View attachment 158735


I had the exact same message recently, which confused me.
I had the latest W10 running in my system, then I swapped the motherboard, CPU and Ram into my sons case after I updated my gear, and tried to update W10 and got that message on the system that previously worked fine with it.
The only thing I can think of is I used his old hard drive and updated drivers to suit the change over.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 13, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Both of my gaming PCs are deemed unworthy for this update, even though all the drivers are up to date. I've excluded drivers from Windows update, so I'm wondering if that could be the reason.
> Actually, I'm due for a clean install anyway, but I'd rather wait until I get my mitts on an NVMe, so I'm not too bothered at the moment.
> View attachment 158735


It will be quite a difference. After all, Windows 10 only works well on an SSD.


----------



## Metroid (Jun 13, 2020)

I upgraded because I did not want to mess with some of my things however as it goes, planning to do a clean install in the future. Upgrade is never good if you want it to work right out of the box.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It will be quite a difference. After all, Windows 10 only works well on an SSD.


My boot drive is an M.2 SATA, but I'm hoping to add NVMe in the vacant slot and then clean install Windows on that.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 13, 2020)

for the past few days my system been working smoothly now no problems I hope it stays that way. funny at first tried to upgrade that failed then did a clean install had a few minor problems but I think it's all ok now knock on wood.

lol I'm drunk just had three strong drinks but windows still look pretty good lol


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 16, 2020)

well spoke too soon last night edge would open with a blank screen then would not close then I opened task manager to see if there was a virus nothing then the system locked up had to do a hard reset.
can I get any Ideas to what is going on I would hate to have to do another fresh install
update, I ran in command prompt sfc /scannow and it fixed a lot of corrupt files I hope that fixed it


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 17, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> the system locked up had to do a hard reset.



Clean the motherboard. Also, check for any dust bridging capacitor legs. Then reseat all your cards. 

I had an issue like that, except I noticed it crashing like that with Linux distros, IIRC, when my Asus P5QL Pro motherboard was dusty and the problem only showed up after popping in the first Wolfdale that I got, back in the forth quarter of 2012, IIRC. Looked like moving the PC caused dust to get lodged, when I was doing a processor upgrade. Time flies!


----------



## steen (Jun 17, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I had the exact same message recently, which confused me.
> I had the latest W10 running in my system, then I swapped the motherboard, CPU and Ram into my sons case after I updated my gear, and tried to update W10 and got that message on the system that previously worked fine with it.
> The only thing I can think of is I used his old hard drive and updated drivers to suit the change over.


Same. Must be something to do with kids... For me it was graphics drivers. I was impatient & updated the existing 1903 installs. Clean 2004 & updated drivers worked fine. My first Ryzen (re)builds, too. Everything's been very smooth - esp given all used parts.


----------



## EGA999 (Jun 17, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Lies, Geforce doesn't know what the word issue is
> 
> 
> Therefore the fact my laptop has decided it only has intel uhd GPU and not the rtx2060 attached must be my fault somehow.
> ...



I upgraded from 1909 to 2004 after installing latest NVIDIA drivers. I have a Haupauge Colossus 2 capture card that has never given me any problems. After the upgrade to 2004, I had laggy and stuttering playback on the Haupauge live TV and playback. I rolled back to 1909 with no problems. I'm guessing the problem is that I have dual 144 Hz monitors with G-Sync enabled.


----------



## AOne (Jun 17, 2020)

This morning it was offered in my Update menu, so I gave it a go. All went smooth and fast and then - no audio from 3.5 mm jack. Three hours uninstalling/installing drivers,  searching in every single option or menu in Sound Control, settings and whatever thing there is. Official, unofficial,  custom Realtek drivers. Enable/disable, enhancements,  bitrates... NOPE!!! Bluetooth is fine, laptop's speakers are OK and there is just no way to make the jack output sound to my speakers. 7 minutes later an image of drive C from 3 days ago was restored and all is back to good now. This 2004 update will have to wait a little longer to make second attempt on my computer.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jun 17, 2020)

I've got 11 computers on it, 2 at home and the rest at work. Various configs, one being a beast - Intel 7690X, 2x GTX 1080 Ti's. All went without a hitch and have been running fine, including the one I'm typing this on, since late March just fine. Last night I updated a Win 7 laptop to 2004 and it's running great.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 18, 2020)

I think I found the problem with windows freezing on me I opened the Samsung musician and it locked up then I opened the task manager and the task manager stopped responding so I Googled Samsung musician and found that lots of people were having the same problem so I uninstalled it. I hope that fixes it


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 18, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> I think I found the problem with windows freezing on me I opened the Samsung musician and it locked up then I opened the task manager and the task manager stopped responding so I Googled Samsung musician and found that lots of people were having the same problem so I uninstalled it. I hope that fixes it


Like magic 

Funny story, Missus got a new Laptop, not cheap and was setting it up today preparing it for it's first use.
The thing decides to update during all that and instant black screen.
Being 1,000K's away at the moment I was getting constant texts and pics, yep, including one of a black screen.
I had to laugh at that one which didn't amuse her, well it ended up ok as it's working fine now, just had to reset and try again, and this time she decided patience is a virtue and she won't try rushing things by pressing buttons.


----------



## Readlight (Jun 18, 2020)

The bigest, slowest update i haw ever seen.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm still getting the message on my two gaming PCs that they are not ready in spite of all the drivers being up to date and on my Lenovo laptop, the update rolls itself back undoing changes.
What pisses me off is the total lack of information from Windows Update, i.e. reasons why the machines won't update correctly.
I'm not in a hurry based on _if it ain't broke, don't fix it_, but I hate it when things happen for no apparent reason.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 18, 2020)

I was able to install it on my HP laptop today, I did but the installation was stuck at 24% for an hour or so (within windows), I decided to restart the laptop, took some time but it seems it rolled back what it did and I was able to restart the laptop. I still have the option to download/install it now but I'll wait a bit longer before I try another attempt....


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jun 18, 2020)

My Experience with Build 2004.

(First updated from 1909 to 2004 after that reinstalled 2004 from scratch)

immediately after the update installed the PC rebooted and was stuck in a "Auto Repair" Loop until i nuked the drive. (safe mode didn't work either)

i downloaded the new media creation tool for 2004 (because the old ones do not work anymore) 

installed windows 10 from scratch and i had TONS of issues. 


every game i own stuttered and froze non stop, i had crazy sound issues (sometimes the sound completely cut off) and my soundcard wasn't recognized at all.

i had a few bluescreens on the desktop in idle, i was not able to make backups with macrium ("can not create VSS Snapshot")

i was glad that i found a 1909 Iso and made a new bootable USB Stick with 1909 and updated it to the latest and blocked all updates from now on.

2004 is an absolute mess that is not even able to keep the PC stable on the desktop. 

btw i have 2 systems (both have similar problems) 

4790k, 5700xt, 16gb of ram
3800x, 2080 Ti, 16gb of ram 
9900k build was sold after i discovered the 3800x


DO NOT INSTALL WINDOWS 10 2004 WITHOUT A 1909 BUILD READY TO REINSTALL.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 19, 2020)

they have a newer version of Samsung musician 6.1 I'm trying it now hope it doesn't give me problems
update, Samsung musician still causes lots of problems new version didn't fix it. I uninstall it, do not use with this version of windows.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 20, 2020)

it must be something else after uninstalled Samsung musician about 2 hours later the computer had the same problem so I reinstalled musician again. need to find out what is causing all this

so I joined the insider program then installed windows version 20H2 about 10 hours ago so far no problems


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 21, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I obtained access to the official ISO of this version. I edited the installation image using NTLite, included drivers, programs, the latest updates, redid the ISO, mounted it on one of the flash drives and installed it on my PC. It's working wonderfully. I installed my Audio Driver Mod and everything works perfectly.



Holy smokes, thank you so much this tip. That is the way to go, avoid any updating of the already installed setup, cleanup the current installation and backup/move all non-sys/non-prog/settings/maintenance files off it, then backup with clonezilla so it's a small file, and copy the existing install one to another older/smaller SSD/HDD, then put a new custom ISO on the primary SSD and redo all the settings and configs with updated deboating tools that work fine with the new version, and it's a good thing to have a secondary PC hooked up so you can browse the web for drivers, tools, guides, tweaks and help while setting it up, also make sure you disable internet connection when installing until you setup the hosts file, get rid of all the data sharing and privacy snooping and that's it.

It just requires a list of all tweaks so you don't forget them each time you do that, and you do this every 3-4 years, not every 6 months. I'll be "moving" from LTSB to LTSC 2019 soon, but in reality I'll keep the LTSB one forever, alive for quite some years to come, if not then it'll be backed up in a clonezilla image. New versions keep removing some features I like, particularly the GUI stuff ... if everything looks like UWP it's going to be ugly. New isn't necessairly better.



R-T-B said:


> None of these have an effect on home, and many need *enterprise* or education skus.



And that's the only one  that really matters and I, like any serious PC user with a brain that comes here for tips should use (and LTSC), so if you meant to downplay the tweak tip, then your argument is pretty weak IMO.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi all, even though I'm on 20h2 it's not that much of a change from 2004 but from some reading, I think I found the problem with the system locking up, it's the new Microsoft Edge that was causing it I found out that if you go into settings then profiles and turn off sync it will fix the problem but only time will tell.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 24, 2020)

I ended up doing fresh start and updated to 2004 because of issues with my installation.

So far I haven't had any issues.

"Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | where-object {$_.name –notlike "*store*"} | Remove-AppxPackage" is a good command to run in Powershell after a feature update if you hate all the crapware that gets installed.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 25, 2020)

whelp system locked up again last night back to the drawing board, something is causing it was even doing it when I was on v2004 maybe some software I have installed is conflicting with windows I think it might be Acronis 2019 when I get paid I'll try updating to Acronis 2020

it's been two days now all seems ok no lockups I changed a few settings to the taskbar. it was the taskbar that was locking up I think windows explorer would just crash but I'm still trying to figure all this out. just glad no problems for two days


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 26, 2020)

ok well, the computer froze again, this time I hope I figured it out I was thinking about windows 10 v1909 that never gave me any problems. then I remembered that I never had discord installed on it so I looked up why discord was making windows 10 freeze and found that if you disable hardware exhilaration it will fix it so I did now we will see time will only tell.
plus I noticed that in task manager there was about 10 or 11 discord services running in there after I disabled hardware exhilaration not even one was in there


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 27, 2020)

Time told the story this morning the computer froze again seems nothing works. tried to restart windows explorer that never works ended up doing a hard reset like always then in cmd prompt as admin did sfc /scannow no corrupt files. wish I can find what is causing this, I'm on windows 10 v20h2 not that much different then v2004 and I was having the same problem in v2004

call me crazy lol, I change my insider program from slow ring to fast ring and got a major new version 20152.1000 now we will see all the problems I'll have with this lol. I'm a glutton for punishment

update, so far so good it's been all-day no lockups I hope it stays that way knock on wood


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi,
Supposed to be a bug 2004 trimming ssd's too often
I haven't noticed it I disabled trim after reading about it before mounting the 2004 iso so it just says never run when I look.
I did manually run trim after getting rid of recover files.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 28, 2020)

I read that on ssd trim too I just disabled mine too. this new insider build seems to be working out very well with no problems so far.  I wonder if something went wrong with the Version 2004 in the first place, I know I did a clean install with it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 29, 2020)

Second try went ok now, took long though but it's just an i3-7100U laptop.






All ok sofar.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 29, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Second try went ok now, took long though but it's just an i3-7100U laptop.
> All ok sofar.






2019? What?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> 2019? What?



Checked again, yes it says 2019.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 29, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Checked again, yes it says 2019.


I think that if you go to Computer> Properties, you’ll see 2020.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 29, 2020)

mine sais 2004 build 20152.1000 
2020
expires 7/31/2020


----------



## xman2007 (Jun 29, 2020)

Feature version update to 2004 has finally came up in my updates, is it still recommended to do a clean install of 2004 rather than an update as I don't really care for performing a clean install right now? I'm on 1909 right now with all other updates installed.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 29, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Feature version update to 2004 has finally came up in my updates, is it still recommended to do a clean install of 2004 rather than an update as I don't really care for performing a clean install right now? I'm on 1909 right now with all other updates installed.


I had to do a clean install because the update got stuck at 60% but you can try the update might work for you. some people did it successfully


----------



## xman2007 (Jun 29, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> I had to do a clean install because the update got stuck at 60% but you can try the update might work for you. some people did it successfully


11% into the update, hoping I don't have to do a clean install as I don't have any install media to hand, I do have a USB stick of course and a spare pc I can create one from but I'm hoping the gods of Windows are kind to me as that's a few hours work when you consider updates, driver installs and essential programs


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> View attachment 160628
> 
> 2019? What?


If I go to System in Control Panel it shows 2019 too, although it is displayed differently than shown here.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 30, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Feature version update to 2004 has finally came up in my updates, is it still recommended to do a clean install of 2004 rather than an update as I don't really care for performing a clean install right now? I'm on 1909 right now with all other updates installed.


I ended up doing fresh start on my 1909 install and then updated to 2004 using a USB installer.

Using the fresh start feature every now and then is probably a good idea anyway.



Alan Finote said:


> View attachment 160628
> 
> 2019? What?


Mine says 2020. On build 19041.330.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 30, 2020)

did not have any trouble updating to 2004 from 1909. seems much more stable so far. my rx580 was causing the system to be unstable in 1909. it was hit or miss with shutdowns. the pc would shut down but in event viewer it would show a critical power error. have not seen a single one going on for a whole week now. the errors would not appear with the card at stock clocks but when it was overclocked.  ive been overclocked this entire time sense updating. this is not the only system that would do this to me also. essentially all my systems with radeon gpus before 2004 had the above described problem. it seems to have cured it for now, even for the rx5700xt.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 30, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Mine says 2020. On build 19041.330.


Mine shows build 19041.331.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 30, 2020)

I tried to do an install of 2004 first tried to update but it would not let me so another clean install which I had to reinstall drivers and games, I use LastPass and I could not log into it someone changed my master password so I restored my system back from backup then got into LastPass and seen that the password was changed on the 16th so I reverted it back I think I'm going to stay on 2004 build 20152.1000 in the fast ring
once in the fast ring always in the fast ring lol


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 30, 2020)

My desktop PC:


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 30, 2020)

my version




you notice it expires 7/31/2020

I think because it expires I'm going back to version 2004 the public release I will just have to install from scratch and start all over again.

did some looking on the web and found that if your in the insider program it's normal for versions to expire they have new ones out before they expire so woohoowee I'm game


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2020)

Started up the laptop today and:




Copyright 2020 now...
Before:


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 7, 2020)

now I'm on build 20161.1000 thinking about going back to the public release, even though I like the fast ring just not sure I like being a guinea pig you know new build every 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 12, 2020)

I found on the last two builds of windows 20152 and 20161 have on the performance tab in task manager CPU speed is 0.00 and on the startup tab, all apps are not measured. is this the same in 2004? if not then I'm going back.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 12, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> I found on the last two builds of windows 20152 and 20161 have on the performance tab in task manager CPU speed is 0.00 and on the startup tab, all apps are not measured. is this the same in 2004? if not then I'm going back.


My Startup Tab in Task Manager shows this on 2004.

Performance Tab


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 12, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> My Startup Tab in Task Manager shows this on 2004.
> View attachment 161940
> Performance Tab
> View attachment 161941


nice I think I'll give it a week to see if they fix it if they don't I'll reinstall 2004


----------



## EGA999 (Jul 12, 2020)

EGA999 said:


> I upgraded from 1909 to 2004 after installing latest NVIDIA drivers. I have a Haupauge Colossus 2 capture card that has never given me any problems. After the upgrade to 2004, I had laggy and stuttering playback on the Haupauge live TV and playback. I rolled back to 1909 with no problems. I'm guessing the problem is that I have dual 144 Hz monitors with G-Sync enabled.



So shortly after all this, Windows Update informed me the Windows 2004 Update was "not quite ready" for my system. So I waited until today when I found that Windows Update said that my system was ready for the upgrade. I did the upgrade and still have the same stuttering issues. I tried adjusting multiple settings in the Haupauge WinTV software with no luck. I have put in a Support request to Haupauge to see if this issue has been reported to them already or if they have a solution from their end. Very frustrating!!


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 12, 2020)

Well I reinstalled windows 10 v2004 last night so far it locked up this morning I hope I don't start having problems if I do I'll go back to the insider program and just ignore the task manager performance CPU speed reading


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 12, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm still getting the message on my two gaming PCs that they are not ready in spite of all the drivers being up to date and on my Lenovo laptop, the update rolls itself back undoing changes.
> What pisses me off is the total lack of information from Windows Update, i.e. reasons why the machines won't update correctly.
> I'm not in a hurry based on _if it ain't broke, don't fix it_, but I hate it when things happen for no apparent reason.



Daughter's laptop was having issues with the last update.

Nothing special about it: 8GB, Ryzen 2500U, 1TB 7200 HDD. Windows tries to update, one or two aspects of the update doesn't complete for whatever reason (honestly, too lazy to look into it) and then the update reverts to the previous version. A day or two later when she turns on the laptop for something....Windows does it's stupid shit again and automatically tries to update, fails, reverts. I just put ShutUp10 on it and disabled all updates. No more issues.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2020)

clean install on new z490 rig.
no problems.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 13, 2020)

windows 10 v2004 really stinks it stopped responding 4 times today I'm going back to the insider build 20161 it may have an error in the performance tab in task manager but at least it doesn't lock up

hi, all yesterday I was having problems with windows not responding I think I might have found out why last night I disabled glasswire and Malwarebytes and the system had not locked up all night so I'm going to see if there is any updates to the two programs if not then I won't use them tel they update them for win 10 v2004.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 16, 2020)

KB4565503 cumulative update for v2004 (build 19041.388) - released Tue. July 14


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2020)

Yawn


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Yawn
> View attachment 162345


Same here. 

Work laptop's been updated few weeks ago. Only issues I had were during installation on VMs.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Yawn
> View attachment 162345



why wait just download the ISO and do a clean install


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> why wait just download the ISO and do a clean install


Yes, I'll more than likely do that when I've bought the NVMe


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 17, 2020)

the system locked up again and this time I closed glasswire still unresponsive then I closed Malwarebytes and all started working again so I narrowed it down to Malwarebytes. I posted this on my other thread what is the best antivirus software


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 17, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


>


The rollout of the update on your machine will happen, when MS clears it for all your other drivers and installed devices. For example, it is not been cleared to work with your GPU driver version currently installed on your client, the rollout will not be installed.


----------



## JWMiddleton (Jul 17, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Apparently my PC "isn't quite ready" for 2004. Even better, Windows Update gives me a "Learn more" button that, when clicked, takes me to the "Known issues" page for... version 1909.



My main system has the same msg, but I interpreted it as they are limiting how many people get the upgrade per day to keep from getting overwhelmed. I am running version 1904 and my original build was using an OEM disc. My wife's Acer lappy came with Win 10 and she got the update. I also have a Dell OptiPlex 7020 MT that I bought w/o an OS. I was able to download v.2004 and install it from flash drive. I was pleased to find that it automatically activated using the digital method. So, might the OEM copies be last in line? Just a thought.

John


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 17, 2020)

ok the problem i been having is from malwarebytes here is something on it  https://mspoweruser.com/malwarebyte...users may,Performance degradation or slowness


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah mbam not ready for 2004.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm not in a rush for this update, but like many others, being an enthusiast with a little knowledge, I fail to see why Microsoft cannot give specific reasons why certain PCs are not updating.
"When your PC is ready" simply doesn't cut it and dumbs down the entire upgrade policy.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 17, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm not in a rush for this update, but like many others, being an enthusiast with a little knowledge, I fail to see why Microsoft cannot give specific reasons why certain PCs are not updating.
> "When your PC is ready" simply doesn't cut it and dumbs down the entire upgrade policy.


HI,
I usually don't even look at the update window I primarily use updates minitool.
If i want to install a major build I run setup.exe on the build iso 
If I don't like it I restore a system image
If everything looks okay I setup again check all my settings and system image where I like it.
Why would I care about ms evaluation ?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 17, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> HI,
> I usually don't even look at the update window I primarily use updates minitool.
> If i want to install a major build I run setup.exe on the build iso
> If I don't like it I restore a system image
> ...


That's not the point I was making. If Windows spits out a message saying that a PC is not ready, I want to know why it's not ready.
Idle curiosity born of years working with Windows.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 17, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That's not the point I was making. If Windows spits out a message saying that a PC is not ready, I want to know why it's not ready.
> Idle curiosity born of years working with Windows.


Hi,
It only spits out a message if updates are still on automatic 
Turn that off and no spit


----------



## jesdals (Jul 17, 2020)

Just got the update now - is still testing the new bios F20 for the Aorous Master and some mem settings, but it did install without problems even with test settings for mem and cpu


----------



## jesdals (Jul 18, 2020)

Not a succes on my Skylake Win 10 Home 64bit system after first restart theres no desktop just a black background and no use of windows key

Well even stranger after 10 minutes of playing division 2 the desktop reappeared but still no use of windows key or search field in the control bar, after restart it took 20 min to get desktop again, it seems to be a cortana issue


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 19, 2020)

People actually really go through the upgrade instead of clean reinstall? Living on the adrenaline edge I see


----------



## trparky (Jul 22, 2020)

Absolutely no issues upgrading Windows 10 v1909 to v2004. Well, there was one issue. My desktop BSODed during the upgrade which caused it to roll itself back to the previous version but after uninstalling MalwareBytes the upgrade took no problem. I figure that there was some kind of bug with MalwareBytes and Windows 10 v2004 which caused some kernel driver incompatibility. I've since not reinstalled MalwareBytes and have had no issues whatsoever since then.

Smooth sailing, nothing but smooth sailing.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> People actually really go through the upgrade instead of clean reinstall? Living on the adrenaline edge I see


Hi,
Only way I'd clean install is if it's a new system otherwise I just mount the iso.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 22, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> People actually really go through the upgrade instead of clean reinstall? Living on the adrenaline edge I see



You need to start living in 2020 as opposed to 2010. Windows 10 feature updates have worked flawlessly for most people for years.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 22, 2020)

That's what everyone has been saying since the beginning of times about every single safe procedure that's supposed to be an "easy way out". No thanks.
Besides, I did this once. All registry and system tweaks were wiped clean.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi,
Using the update system for large builds just takes too long so I mount the iso without internet to expedite the process.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 23, 2020)

trparky said:


> Absolutely no issues upgrading Windows 10 v1909 to v2004. Well, there was one issue. My desktop BSODed during the upgrade which caused it to roll itself back to the previous version but after uninstalling MalwareBytes the upgrade took no problem. I figure that there was some kind of bug with MalwareBytes and Windows 10 v2004 which caused some kernel driver incompatibility. I've since not reinstalled MalwareBytes and have had no issues whatsoever since then.
> 
> Smooth sailing, nothing but smooth sailing.


you can install Malwarebytes just turn off all of the real-time protection use it just for scans. I use it that way


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi,
MBAM pro is better than windows pretender so no just stay on 1909/... until mbam stops tagging 2004 as malware just like all other win-10 versions to date lol


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jul 23, 2020)

In place upgrade with no issues, installed fresh from 1909 last fall.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 23, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> In place upgrade with no issues, installed fresh from 1909 last fall.


I think the resone why I could not do a inplace upgrade is because when I was on v1909 I switched motherboards and CPU on the same install and that messed with the upgrade


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 23, 2020)

I've only one small problem I can no longer use any key on the keyboard to bring up up the login box I have to use a mouse click instead other than that it's running great


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 24, 2020)

I turned on all malwarebytes monering exept the ransomeware monitor it seems to be ok so far I'll let you all know if I run into any problems


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 24, 2020)

Clean install on an NVMe a couple of days ago and no issues of any significance to report.
I did get an instance of no stereo sound through the speakers, which I thought may have been a Realtek driver issue, but unplugging the speaker jacks from the mobo and then plugging them back in, fixed the issue (scratches head emoji ?)
I attempted to link Corsair iCUE to Asus ROG RGB by installing the latest Aura release, but (as expected) it was hit and miss, so I went back to a much older Aura and now control each of them separately.
There was an issue with my Strafe RGB keyboard not being recognised by Windows which was solved by removing it in device manager and rebooting.
Other than that, the usual fun and games with Microsoft games which are protected by alien acid blood, but that's probably for another thread.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 26, 2020)

windows 10 v2004 has been running fast and smooth since I disabled ransomware monitoring on Malwarebytes that was the whole problem now I'm happy. I have been using Microsoft Edge and all my google extensions in Edge works well.


----------



## trparky (Jul 27, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> Malwarebytes


As much as I like MalwareBytes, their latest versions have been very buggy. I've had to remove it from my systems because it's just too buggy to continue using.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 27, 2020)

My lovely kitty Shebba, she loves windows 10 v2004 she always blocks the monitor looking at it when I'm on. lol


----------



## EGA999 (Jul 28, 2020)

EGA999 said:


> So shortly after all this, Windows Update informed me the Windows 2004 Update was "not quite ready" for my system. So I waited until today when I found that Windows Update said that my system was ready for the upgrade. I did the upgrade and still have the same stuttering issues. I tried adjusting multiple settings in the Haupauge WinTV software with no luck. I have put in a Support request to Haupauge to see if this issue has been reported to them already or if they have a solution from their end. Very frustrating!!


So Hauppauge Support said that they have had reports of the same problem that I am seeing. I told them the complete specs of my system. They claimed that the problem is caused by the way Windows 2004 is writing data to disk. They said nothing specific like maybe cached writes, etc. They suggested that I install the software on an SSD. I advised that the software was installed on a Samsung NVMe EVO Plus 970 2TB. Not too many faster than that. They also said that a work around would be to turn down the Capture Recording Quality in their software. Turning this down solved the problem, but the resolution/picture quality is noticeably poorer. So for now, this is my choice until either MS or Haupaupge fix the actual issue. It looks like the problem is actually Microsoft's as I had no problem until I upgraded from Windows 1909 to 2004. Has anyone heard of any Windows 2004 write speed issues or problems?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi, all I have a question if I install windows on my ex computer while the ram is in a single channel if I fix the problem with the ram do I have to reinstall windows again?


----------



## Prime2515102 (Jul 31, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> Hi, all I have a question if I install windows on my ex computer while the ram is in a single channel if I fix the problem with the ram do I have to reinstall windows again?


If by "fix the problem" you mean go from single to dual-channel, no, you won't have to re-install.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 31, 2020)

Prime2515102 said:


> If by "fix the problem" you mean go from single to dual-channel, no, you won't have to re-install.


thanks just making sure


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Aug 30, 2020)

I can not get back to Version 1909  even with now clean install from a 1909 disc w.t.h!
!?!?! :-/ hardware is old but this broke too much to be useable for me. Did I miss something ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 30, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I can not get back to Version 1909  even with now clean install from a 1909 disc w.t.h!
> !?!?! :-/ hardware is old but this broke too much to be useable for me. Did I miss something ?


Hi,
You disconnect from the internet to install 1909 ?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 30, 2020)

i dunno somehow i feel my ryzen laptop feel kinda slow little bit, but the rest is ok, nothing weird


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Aug 30, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You disconnect from the internet to install 1909 ?



I tried that, and wiping the drive still comes up version 2004.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 30, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I tried that, and wiping the drive still comes up version 2004.


Hi,
When shortly after connecting to the internet ?
If you really have 1909 media it can't install 2004 unless you're connected to the internet 
Use this put it on usb and transfer it to the 1909 to set updates to manual before you connect to the internet
Update MiniTool - MajorGeeks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2020)

Just updated to 2004.

It wont recognise my xbox360 wireless receiver even when i have driver signing disabled so i'll have to find a way around that.

Over all, it does feel a little smoother in gaming,


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 19, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just updated to 2004.
> 
> It wont recognise my xbox360 wireless receiver even when i have driver signing disabled so i'll have to find a way around that.
> 
> Over all, it does feel a little smoother in gaming,


Have you tried flipping on GPU Hardware Accelerated scheduling under Display Properties?

Seems to help in some games for reducing latency.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Have you tried flipping on GPU Hardware Accelerated scheduling under Display Properties?
> 
> Seems to help in some games for reducing latency.



Nope. From what I've seen on gamers nexus and TPUs own review. It doesn't make much difference


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2020)

Well, i played around with driver signing and couldn't get 2004 to work with my official xbox360 wireless dongle. However, I got a Chinese play while you charge bootleg cable and that seems to have no problem working when my controller is plugged in... 

Why you gotta be so obtuse Microsoft.... Why. I don't want to buy into your Xbox One controller garbage.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Sep 22, 2020)

I need some help for this
I know I'm using old hardware, but this is getting annoying 

This ends up happening after I restart or some update in the background. Usually I can find a Restore point to fix it, but now it's not working at all.






How was before




I Tried Deleting the driving from Device manger and reinstalling, but I still end up with the limited panel ?
It's amazes me how one day everything works fine on windows 10 then BAME stuffs broken for absolutely no reason.

I do not have this problem on version1909 only on Version 2004


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 22, 2020)

maybe you can try using Revo Uninstaller to remove all traces of the driver and reinstall I don't have radion so I can't tell if it will work but worth a shot


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 22, 2020)

Try uninstalling with the AMD uninstaller then reboot. Launch DDU in safe mode, and select AMD run through a cleanup. Reboot and reinstall the drivers.









						Wagnardsoft
					

Wagnardsoft : Computer software (DDU, ISLC), support and news.




					www.wagnardsoft.com


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Sep 22, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> maybe you can try using Revo Uninstaller to remove all traces of the driver and reinstall I don't have radion so I can't tell if it will work but worth a shot



Still didn't work.

I still get the limited control panel.

If I uninstall from device manager windows decides to just still the driver it downloaded.

The screen will flicker then Device manager shows the card instead of saying the Microsoft display adapter.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 22, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> If I uninstall from device manager windows decides to just still the driver it downloaded.


You can use DDU to flip off automatic download of drivers then turn it back on after you install the driver. The other option is disconnect from the internet. Unplug Ethernet cable, sign off WIFI


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Sep 22, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You can use DDU to flip off automatic download of drivers then turn it back on after you install the driver. The other option is disconnect from the internet. Unplug Ethernet cable, sign off WIFI



I found an older version of that worked (DDU v18.0.3.2)  at least I think it's older, Is that an older version ?

worked perfectly.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 22, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> View attachment 169432
> 
> How was before
> View attachment 169433
> ...


Are you sure it's not another Tab you are seeing that has less options?


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 26, 2020)

What a confusing muckup 2004 is with driver versions for my 5700 XT.
Already had 20.4.2 working well under 1903, however as can be seen from my screenshot,
2 sources contradict control panel info....
Uninstalling the driver & reinstall solved the problem. But how has it come to this now? 
Who does QC checks before global release at MS these days? Incompetent to say the least.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 27, 2020)

@ *AlwaysHope the latest driver is 20.9.1 so why are you not running it instead of an old ass driver *


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 28, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> @ *AlwaysHope the latest driver is 20.9.1 so why are you not running it instead of an old ass driver *


If you bothered to look at the AMD page for drivers on 5700XT under win10 , 20.4.2 is recommended WHQL.  
Not interested in "optional" drivers.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 28, 2020)

AlwaysHope said:


> If you bothered to look at the AMD page for drivers on 5700XT under win10 , 20.4.2 is recommended WHQL.
> Not interested in "optional" drivers.



And your point is oh you'd rather stick with an outdated driver and not fix your problem optional (beta) or WHQL are practically the same thing they're both signed drivers


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, i played around with driver signing and couldn't get 2004 to work with my official xbox360 wireless dongle. However, I got a Chinese play while you charge bootleg cable and that seems to have no problem working when my controller is plugged in...
> 
> Why you gotta be so obtuse Microsoft.... Why. I don't want to buy into your Xbox One controller garbage.



I'm using a xbox one pad on BT, works fine, or with the cable too


----------



## GeForce Junky (Sep 28, 2020)

I had the same problem with v2004 and 360 controllers. This fix worked:

2004 Windows Update - How to install drivers for Xbox 360 chinese wireless receiver (Code 28)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2020)

GeForce Junky said:


> I had the same problem with v2004 and 360 controllers. This fix worked:
> 
> 2004 Windows Update - How to install drivers for Xbox 360 chinese wireless receiver (Code 28)



Problem solved!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 29, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> And your point is oh you'd rather stick with an outdated driver and not fix your problem optional (beta) or WHQL are practically the same thing they're both signed drivers



The point is very clear. Only concerned with WHQL driver as recommended by AMD for my specific card under win 10 (to repeat myself again)  
But you know more than AMD ?


----------



## trparky (Sep 29, 2020)

AlwaysHope said:


> WHQL


You do know that WHQL is nothing more than some fancy ass term that's thrown about that means absolute jackshit now, right? I mean, it used to mean something back when Microsoft had an actual Quality Assurance team but since Microsoft fired them all and it's all nothing but Insider Preview stuff now, WHQL means less than jackshit.

Go ahead, load the latest version. Seriously already. Stop giving yourself a fucking headache and listen to people who actually know what the hell we're talking about instead of listening to such marketing buzzwords (WHQL) that don't at all mean what they used to mean.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 29, 2020)

It probably still means more than opinion of some random people on the internet. Just my $0,02.


----------



## trparky (Sep 29, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> It probably still means more than opinion of some random people on the internet. Just my $0,02.


Yeah well, back in the day it used to mean something. Today? Not so much.

These days, as long as the driver is digitally signed who gives a shit? It'll work.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 29, 2020)

for the first time with a new windows upgrade i havnt had a problem with anything, i just let the thing upgrade "when it was first released" and forgot about it untill seeing this thread, im touching wood while writing this dont want to temp fate  i do realise that touching wood in some parts of the world can mean something else but here in the UK it means to stop bad juju.


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 6, 2020)

from








						Resolved issues in Windows 10, version 2004 and Windows Server, version 2004
					

Resolved issues in Windows 10, version 2004 and Windows Server 2004



					docs.microsoft.com
				




*



			Certain WWAN LTE modems might not be able to connect after waking from sleep
		
Click to expand...

*


> After waking from sleep or hibernation, certain WWAN LTE modems might show no internet in the Network Connectivity Status Indicator (NCSI) in the notification area and might be unable to connect to the internet.
> 
> To safeguard your update experience, we have applied a compatibility hold on Windows 10 devices with affected WWAN LTE modems drivers installed from being offered Windows 10, version 2004 until the issue has been resolved. If your organization is using Update Compliance, the safeguard ID is 28428232.
> 
> ...



another 2004 upgrade block expected to be removed sometime in the middle of October (almost when v20H2 is ready to be released to the public)

FYI - the KB4577063 update for v2004 was released THU Oct. 1st - MS listed a ton of fixes for this update


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2020)

Ive been getting a lot of *"Failed with 0x57 retrieving AppModelRuntime status for package Windows "* crashes too. It normally happens when im playing guild wars though. I can play anything for hours any day of the week, all day. every day but as soon as i got guildwars up the game just randomly crashes and i gotta ctrl+alt+del to either force a sign out or a restart to be able to get back to the desktop.

I dont think its an issue with 2004 per se~ It started happening with me in 1909 and thats why i updated hoping 2004 would fix it but the bug is still there.

Been getting a load of these perfnet issues as well






Neither of these i know how to fix.. Ive crushed a lot of other bugs but theres a few left like these two and some queencreek issues.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm up to 15 computers 3 of which are Insiders, various configs and have zero issues.

Most at work, a few at home.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> MBAM pro is better than windows pretender so no just stay on 1909/... until mbam stops tagging 2004 as malware just like all other win-10 versions to date lol


I'm not trying to be argumentative but this is absolutely not true. Windows Security/Defender is by far a superior AV for Windows 10. This was not true 10 years ago, but today, it scores as high as any on multiple 3rd party test sites. It has the further advantage of being fully integrated into the OS.

It's not about being right or wrong here or who's smarter. That game doesn't interest me in the least. I simply dislike misinformation.

Try not to get pissed and simply check out my claim. I like to get along with everyone.  

All that being said, no AV is perfect, especially if the user doesn't practice safe surfing.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 7, 2020)

I use to have a problem with Malwarebytes crashing my system or locking it up but ever since they updated Malwarebytes I haven't had a problem in a very long time. let's hope the next windows upgrade does not mess anything up


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi, all I was looking around on youtube and seen a video on windows October update ver. 20h2 has anybody tried it? I googled it and it's still in the insider program. i tried it a long time ago and had problems with it. have they made it better now?

ok I backed up my system then I installed it seems to be working ok I poked around everything is good the install was real short and fast.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 14, 2020)

windows 20h2 seems to be working well still. I wonder what are they going to name it when it is released in the mainstream?


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 15, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> windows 20h2 seems to be working well still. I wonder what are they going to name it when it is released in the mainstream?



October 2020 Update - MS already named 20H2 in late September









						Preparing the Windows 10 October 2020 Update Ready for Release
					

Hello Windows Insiders!  We are continuing to prepare the Windows 10 October 2020 Update (version 20H2) to be ready for release. Today, we are releasing




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> you can install Malwarebytes just turn off all of the real-time protection use it just for scans. I use it that way





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> MBAM pro is better than windows pretender so no just stay on 1909/... until mbam stops tagging 2004 as malware just like all other win-10 versions to date lol


I’ve got three systems on W10 2004. Three of them have MBAM fulltime. On two it is also working with Defender (both MS and MB worked with each other to make sure they complemented each other) with zero problems and zero upgrade problems for several editions of Windows now. Same thing with the third one working happily alongside Bitdefender.


xrobwx71 said:


> I'm not trying to be argumentative but this is absolutely not true. Windows Security/Defender is by far a superior AV for Windows 10.


I ‘ve found it to be very adequate. Not as much control as I’d like, but I’ll take it. It absolutely works perfectly with MB fulltime, which is a strong positive factor.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 15, 2020)

when I first installed windows v2004 which I installed it when it first came out Malwarebytes gave me problems but they soon fixed it so it works good now even with all the protection on


----------



## Kursah (Oct 15, 2020)

Same here as @rtwjunkie , I have four endpoints in my home that all use MBAM Premium fully enabled and I enabled Defender scans as well. No issues.

I also have several systems (physical and virtual) that only rely on Microsoft Defender, which has definitely improved a lot in the past several years.

All systems are updated to 2004, I started with my main system on day one of release. I push this update out through my home-lab managed WSUS server for all but one system which I have yet to upgrade from Win 10 Home so it isn't domain joined and I decided to leave it looking at MS public update servers to compare experiences with what I authorize via WSUS.

The last time I had an issue with MBAM, it was fixed quickly with an update and honestly I'd have to check but I want to say that was 2-3 years ago. Everyone's experience will be different, but overall I've had good luck with Windows 10 2004 and Webroot SecureAnywhere, BitDefender, MBAM Premium, MBAM Free, Microsoft Defender both solo and combined with previous solutions, and also disabled and left disabled once a third-party solution was deployed.

I surely can't knock Defender anymore, nor will I. While it isn't as thorough as other solutions, its pretty damn good. Mixing that with good habits, using DNS filtering for your LAN devices (OpenDNS, Quad9, Cloudflare, etc.), and utilizing some additional management, I use pfSense (I built a cheap PC which works great) with pfBlockerNG (for IP and domain filtering)and Snort (IPS for WAN, IDS for LAN) along with OpenDNS for Home that my pfSense and DC's point to for DNS, for example.

What I do has proven to be very effective, but I also am a sysadmin by trade too so I love doing this stuff. Simplifying it for more basic end-users, I believe having two AVAM (Anti-Virus / Anti-Malware) solutions on your systems is a good idea as no one solution is perfect but combining solutions especially with more cores, GB's of RAM and SSD's is perfectly acceptable IMHO. Then setup your router to use secure DNS instead of ISP DNS, I usually start with OpenDNS (208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220), then quad9 (9.9.9.9), sometimes I'll add Google as a public less secure just in case the secure options are having issues (8.8.8.8). Set your DHCP on your router to use the router as the DNS server. This is pretty effective, fairly simple to do, with no additional management.

You can take it to the next level pretty easily by going to OpenDNS and create a free home account to do more management of what content and domains you want to block or allow for your WAN IP, some routers can check-in directly with OpenDNS, some can't and you'll need to use a small agent on a PC in your LAN. Just looking at OpenDNS uses their default domain list, having the option to use that AND add your own whitelist/blacklist is quite nice. Filtered DNS makes a difference and is worth the time and effort, which ultimately ends up being very low effort and can show you what DNS requests coming from your home are being blocked...the Home (Free) edition doesn't track by LAN IP, just your public WAN IP. You have to pay if you want more features...but what it offers for free is more than enough to help many homes hunker down and deal with lower DNS poisoning risks along having some free and easy content/access filtering to go alongside your AVAM solution(s). MBAM's domain filter works pretty good as well, alongside these solutions makes it easy to crank things up even further. Webroot is pretty good as well IMHO.

Windows 10 2004 has continued to perform great with these kinds of measures being taken, and I expect future versions to continue that. If we start talking about VPN's and road-warrior DNS bleed issues, that's a slightly different matter, but really unrelated to this. But if you're working remotely and have an SSL-VPN client setup on your Windows 10 system and notice that sometimes your queries for office-side resources by hostname don't work, then it is relevant. I still see that a lot. But again, that's not really related to OS security and AVAM solutions, just worth mentioning.


----------

